# SAT NAV VERSION



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all,


Does anyone know if there has been an update to the Sat Nav software?

My car is 2010. 
Did the 2011 have a newer version of the software?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there has been an update to the Sat Nav software?
> ...


Yes Shane, the MY2011 comes with a new map set, I believe there is a new map available that supersedes the MY2011 one as well, just waiting on some details which I hope to have this weekend.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheer Eddie.....

How do we go about an update? Is this a cost situation via HPC or is there a sneaky torrent out there?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

S99ANE said:


> Cheer Eddie.....
> 
> How do we go about an update? Is this a cost situation via HPC or is there a sneaky torrent out there?


No sneaky torrent that I know of Shane, but like I said above I am waiting on some more info which I hope to have this weekend.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I got the most up to date software for free:clap:

Mine is an October 2010 car but as my MFD started playing up a few months back, Nissan decided to change the entire system & thus i got the up to date software (which now includes my road).

Were a couple of small functionality updates as well, but i've forgotten what they are now.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you seen this 2011 SAT NAV UPDATES


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Have you seen this 2011 SAT NAV UPDATES


Seems cheap and certainly not the Nissan approved. Anyone ordered one to see?


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Arcam said:


> No sneaky torrent that I know of Shane, but like I said above I am waiting on some more info which I hope to have this weekend.


Any news Eddie? Good to see you at the weekend but forgot to ask you about this as my software is a V from 2009 despite being late 2010 - I might complain ;-)


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> Any news Eddie? Good to see you at the weekend but forgot to ask you about this as my software is a V from 2009 despite being late 2010 - I might complain ;-)


Sorry not yet Roger, I had some correspondence this morning but am still waiting on costing etc, I will post up here when I know but I suspect that will not be for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Have you seen this 2011 SAT NAV UPDATES


Hmm, "Sat Nav DVD Backups..." - something tells me that site won't be around for long


----------

